# How To Carry Swaroop Of Sri Guru Granth Saheb Ji



## sachbol (Aug 6, 2011)

Sadh sangatji,
Waheguruji ka Khalsa Waheguruji ki Fateh,

Thee is no prescribed rule on how to bring Swaroop.

It has become a rule that the person who is honoured to carry the 
Sawari must be barefoot. It is OK if the road is good but if the road 
is dirty or is having lot of sharp edged stones, pebbles or glass then
 it may not br possible for the Singh to concentrate on his duty. Also
 if he is diabetic it mey be very harmful for him. There may be a danger 
of poisonous creatures.
In my personal opinion he must be allowed to use shoes. 

Please give your valuable comments.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: How to carry Swaroop of Sri Guru Granth Sahebji*

Please read the SRM published by SGPC. It very clearly states that the sewadaar carrying SGGS MAY wear SHOES...under such conditions which may harm his feet. COMMON SENSE.
Its also not advisable to remove ones shoes for example when standing in a car park or where their is mud etc OUTSIDE a Gurdawra when Ardass for Milnne/stone laying ceremony etc  etc is performed...Again Simple Plain COMMON SENSE.

The "sewadaar" may be BAREFOOT...BUT his MANN inside may be as black as coal... PEOPLE SEE THE NANAGEH PAER...AND SAY wah wah wah wahguru..SUCH A humble MAN..WALKING ON BROKEN GLASS....SHARP THORNS..HE MUST REALLY LOVE HIS GURU...DEEP INSIDE HE MAY BE ?????FAKE HAUMAII...FALSE NOTIONS...`Just be YOURSELF..the GURU is jannan haar...bakshanhaar....I have seen Granthis/sewadaars with calloused heels/dirty stinking feet....black with dirt not cleaned for years...yet go barefooted....in the langgar halls kitchens etc...someone who keeps his CAR-SHOES always INSIDE the CAR only is apt to have CLEANER SHOES than those granthis naked feet...and I think GURU JI would rather be carried by the man wearing those CLEAN SHOES than the man whose toes stink.


----------



## sachbol (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: How to carry Swaroop of Sri Guru Granth Sahebji*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Please read the SRM published by SGPC. It very clearly states that the sewadaar carrying Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji MAY wear SHOES...under such conditions which may harm his feet. COMMON SENSE.
> Its also not advisable to remove ones shoes for example when standing in a car park or where their is mud etc OUTSIDE a Gurdawra when Ardass for Milnne/stone laying ceremony etc  etc is performed...Again Simple Plain COMMON SENSE.
> 
> The "sewadaar" may be BAREFOOT...BUT his MANN inside may be as black as coal... PEOPLE SEE THE NANAGEH PAER...AND SAY wah wah wah wahguru..SUCH A humble MAN..WALKING ON BROKEN GLASS....SHARP THORNS..HE MUST REALLY LOVE HIS GURU...DEEP INSIDE HE MAY BE ?????FAKE HAUMAII...FALSE NOTIONS...`Just be YOURSELF..the GURU is jannan haar...bakshanhaar....I have seen Granthis/sewadaars with calloused heels/dirty stinking feet....black with dirt not cleaned for years...yet go barefooted....in the langgar halls kitchens etc...someone who keeps his CAR-SHOES always INSIDE the CAR only is apt to have CLEANER SHOES than those granthis naked feet...and I think GURU JI would rather be carried by the man wearing those CLEAN SHOES than the man whose toes stink.



Thanks Gyaniji !


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: How to carry Swaroop of Sri Guru Granth Sahebji*

you are always welcome jios.
we all learn together...


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: How to carry Swaroop of Sri Guru Granth Sahebji*

There are magnificent images of Sikh soldiers from World War II carrying Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji across war torn fields from trench to trench in combat boots. They took their Guru everywhere. Those are the images of complete bhagati. No one is looking at their shoes, only at the expressions on their faces.

I have just uploaded one.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: How to carry Swaroop of Sri Guru Granth Sahebji*

On one hand there is this idea of showing respect by removing shoes, covering one's head, doing chaur, carrying saroop on one's head etc.

On the other hand there is this idea of showing respect by listening, reading, contemplating, carrying the saroop in one's heart, etc.

If the latter is there, the former is not necessary. If the former is there, it looks like the latter is present. If you don't do the former, you will get the wrath from other Sikhs even if the latter is present in you.

How strange is that?


----------

